
Aviary Debuts HTML5 Photo Editor - davidedicillo
http://mashable.com/2010/11/23/html5-image-editor-aviary/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29
======
jacobolus
Cute enough, but ”surprisingly powerful” is excessive hype. The functionality
here is pretty basic: Photoshop 1.0 (20 years ago) blows it out of the water.
Also, the “Instant” button at the bottom just generates JavaScript errors and
fails for me.

~~~
davidedicillo
Of course, but you have to start from somewhere. Personally I found DeviantArt
Muro more impressive.

~~~
jacobolus
Sure, everything has to start somewhere. Much more impressive canvas-based
image editors have been linked here before though, and the mashable copy is
awful: “While simple in nature, the app is really powerful. [...] Super
simple, super effective. The fact that developers can take advantage of this
portable toolset on their own sites is super cool. Even better, the
functionality of this product is totally top-notch.”

------
ElbertF
Now with less Mashable: [http://www.aviary.com/blog/posts/aviary-launches-
html5-photo...](http://www.aviary.com/blog/posts/aviary-launches-html5-photo-
editor)

Direct link to the editor: <http://www.aviary.com/html5>

------
assplecake
Instant recursion.
[http://featherfiles.aviary.com/2010-11-24/3b89a543083a47cbbc...](http://featherfiles.aviary.com/2010-11-24/3b89a543083a47cbbc0eb7e5e52d646f.png)

